# Pelopro ppc90 problem



## Taiman (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a Pelopro ppc 90.  I have had problems with it since day one. Whenever the stove gets close to reaching the set temperature it goes down with a pellet feed error.  There is little to no information on the net about this stove please help.


----------



## Wrathlon (Feb 2, 2017)

Taiman said:


> I have a Pelopro ppc 90.  I have had problems with it since day one. Whenever the stove gets close to reaching the set temperature it goes down with a pellet feed error.  There is little to no information on the net about this stove please help.



Have you checked the Pelpro troubleshooting site, its actually quite informative and have you tried to contact customer support also again I have heard they are quite helpful.  Start here http://www.pelprostoves.com/Troubleshooting.aspx
I have a Pelpro PP130 which served me well for about a month before I decided to take the plunge and buy a Harman, simply because I needed more BTU to heat me old leaky farmhouse.


----------



## Taiman (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes I have been through all the possible causes in the trouble shooting guide.  I have also called their customer service several times.  They are helpful and we have tried several different fixes to no avail.  The stove 
works fine other than when it approaches the set temp it goes down on fuel feed alarm. This unit is a new model for them and they have very little experience with it.  I was hoping that there was possibly some individuals with more experience than me that could give some advice on probable causes.


----------



## Tails1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Taiman said:


> Yes I have been through all the possible causes in the trouble shooting guide.  I have also called their customer service several times.  They are helpful and we have tried several different fixes to no avail.  The stove
> works fine other than when it approaches the set temp it goes down on fuel feed alarm. This unit is a new model for them and they have very little experience with it.  I was hoping that there was possibly some individuals with more experience than me that could give some advice on probable causes.




Just a shot in the dark but perhaps the auger is binding when the unit heats up?? The key here is what causes the stove to report a pellet feed error. Is it the proof of fire circuit not seeing the stove get hot enough, or is the stove controller seeing excessive resistance from the auger motor.


----------



## Taiman (Feb 3, 2017)

That is a thought however I can restart the stove immediately after it goes through its shut down cycle.  If I put the stove on low or high it will run until it runs out of pellets.  So I don't think it is the auger binding.  I have checked all the electrical connections and repaired any that looked less than perfect. I have tried bypassing the vacuum switch and that did not changed anything.  I have tried increasing and decreasing the trim and that did not help either.


----------



## pageyjim (Feb 3, 2017)

I read in another thread I don't know which one where they had the same model and they returned it after many problems with the thermostat. My feeling is that it may be a circuit board-control issue. Will it restart on its own after shutting itself off when the temp drops?


----------



## Taiman (Feb 4, 2017)

No it will not restart on it's own. When it gets close to the set temperature it just goes down on the pellet feed error.  I can cycle the power button and it will restart after it resets.


----------



## pageyjim (Feb 4, 2017)

Given what you describe from here it seems like an issue with the controller-board. Your options would seem to be to get a replacement stove, refund, new board, run the stove in high or low or try an external thermostat or a combination. The manufacturer does not seem very "helpful" from here. Was the stove professionally installed? If so was it done by the people who sold the stove to you?
Maybe document the issue in more detail. Does it always do this or just sometimes? Always at the same temp in relation to set point? Only in this mode etc.


----------



## Taiman (Feb 5, 2017)

I installed the stove myself.  It was installed with 4" pellet vent and runs about 8' straight through the roof.  The installation is compliant with all the manufacturers recommendations and my home owners insurance regulations.  It always has this problem.  As it gets close to its set temperature it starts ramping down.  At some point in that cycle it shuts down with a pellet feed error.  Then you have to cycle the power to reset the unit. Then it will start up and run just fine until it gets to the point where it matches the set temp.


----------



## Taiman (Feb 5, 2017)

Taiman said:


> I installed the stove myself.  It was installed with 4" pellet vent and runs about 8' straight through the roof.  The installation is compliant with all the manufacturers recommendations and my home owners insurance regulations.  It always has this problem.  As it gets close to its set temperature it starts ramping down.  At some point in that cycle it shuts down with a pellet feed error.  Then you have to cycle the power to reset the unit. Then it will start up and run just fine until it gets to the point where it matches the set temp.


It always has this issue.  It appears to always does this as it appears at the same point in relation to the set point. Always in this mode.


----------



## pageyjim (Feb 5, 2017)

_"We then went with the Pelpro Cast Iron TSC90 , which was great for a month .We had one problem after the other with the Thermostat , fans ect .The Pelpro CS was horrible .We returned the stove"

Above was first post from this thread
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/new-castle-serenity-and-noisy-fan.160101/

Maybe you can get some help-advice from them as to how they dealt with the manufacturer etc. I don't see much else about this stove. Again to me it seems like a control issue as you describe it. If you are otherwise happy with the stove I would ask for a new board and see if the solves the problem. And then take it from there. Keep us informed as to what develops. _


----------



## smwilliamson (Mar 24, 2017)

Are you getting error code 1? When the the error happens is it at the moment of set point or does the feeder stop and then a few moments later it errors out. I'm guessing it's a faulty exhaust temp sensor...other than that I'd guess it's a control issue. Try setting the auto setting to one step above low and serif it does it. My thought is this is the lowest auto temp setting and maybe there's a threshold issue with that temp sensor.


----------



## jwrightnl (Nov 7, 2017)

what did you block it with?
I'm having same issue with my PelPro!


----------



## PhilMICH (Nov 7, 2017)

? 





jwrightnl said:


> what did you block it with?
> I'm having same issue with my PelPro!


I used a piece of gasket rope and ran the top screw from the sensor threw it, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the rope hangs down over the sensor. Hope it works for you mine hasnt shut down yet



jwrightnl said:


> what did you block it with?
> I'm having same issue with my PelPro!


----------



## WCHamilton (Nov 18, 2017)

PhilMICH said:


> ?
> I used a piece of gasket rope and ran the top screw from the sensor threw it,
> 
> 
> ...



I tried this with my stove (I messaged you about it, actually), using a strip of fiberglass insulation instead of the rope and I still get shutdowns.

PelPro has been helpful but have yet to offer any advice that will fix it... they did mention they've received "quite a few" calls from owners of this stove having the problem, so hopefully they'll come up with a permanent fix.

EDIT: I installed a programmable external thermostat and it seems to be working fine now, which makes sense, since it's the thermostat and not the stove determining when to shut it down. I've emailed PelPro asking if they plan on figuring a permanent fix and have yet to get a response.


----------



## Rt18328 (Jan 19, 2018)

WCHamilton said:


> I tried this with my stove (I messaged you about it, actually), using a strip of fiberglass insulation instead of the rope and I still get shutdowns.
> 
> PelPro has been helpful but have yet to offer any advice that will fix it... they did mention they've received "quite a few" calls from owners of this stove having the problem, so hopefully they'll come up with a permanent fix.
> 
> EDIT: I installed a programmable external thermostat and it seems to be working fine now, which makes sense, since it's the thermostat and not the stove determining when to shut it down. I've emailed PelPro asking if they plan on figuring a permanent fix and have yet to get a response.



We just received ours late November and have started to have the same problem after just about 35-40 days of usage.  Went through all of the trouble shooting, etc., finally did the external thermostat also.  It seems to be working (fingers crossed) so far.  My issue is that this is a $2,000 stove that isn't even 60 days old and is malfunctioning and the control thermostat options were the main reason for us purchasing this stove.  Although the company is very nice, it doesn't help that this stove is defective and there seems to be no accountability on their part.


----------



## WCHamilton (Jan 19, 2018)

Rt18328 said:


> We just received ours late November and have started to have the same problem after just about 35-40 days of usage.  Went through all of the trouble shooting, etc., finally did the external thermostat also.  It seems to be working (fingers crossed) so far.  My issue is that this is a $2,000 stove that isn't even 60 days old and is malfunctioning and the control thermostat options were the main reason for us purchasing this stove.  Although the company is very nice, it doesn't help that this stove is defective and there seems to be no accountability on their part.





After contacting PelPro repeatedly (I started calling them in October about this) I was told that a retrofit part was being tested to correct this and was also told that it would be something that would have to be purchased. I found this utterly unacceptable and told the rep that (this was all via email) but didn't get a response.

I gave them two weeks and reached out again, just to be told "we don't know anything else yet"; this pissed me off enough that I filed a BBB complaint, which got a response of "It'll be available as a free-of-charge warranty fix sometime after the first of the year." Well, I called them Monday and not only do they still not have a date as to when the part will be available but they can't even tell me what the part is and how it will fix the issue. 

I did, though, do a bit of experimenting... I took a piece of fiberglass insulation and covered the exhaust probe with it and covered the insulation with flue tape so the entire strip is covered and I've been able to run the stove on the internal thermostat with no issues; I don't trust it enough to run it during the day when we're not home on the internal but it seems to run okay. I can post a picture if you'd like of what I've done if you'd like to give it a try yourself. 

And to put your mind at ease I've not had one issue with it on an internal thermostat; it runs fine on it.


----------



## Rt18328 (Jan 19, 2018)

WCHamilton said:


> After contacting PelPro repeatedly (I started calling them in October about this) I was told that a retrofit part was being tested to correct this and was also told that it would be something that would have to be purchased. I found this utterly unacceptable and told the rep that (this was all via email) but didn't get a response.
> 
> I gave them two weeks and reached out again, just to be told "we don't know anything else yet"; this pissed me off enough that I filed a BBB complaint, which got a response of "It'll be available as a free-of-charge warranty fix sometime after the first of the year." Well, I called them Monday and not only do they still not have a date as to when the part will be available but they can't even tell me what the part is and how it will fix the issue.
> 
> ...



Wow, well that is all very informative, thank you.  When I just spoke with them, the rep did not have ANY information for me other than it's a known issue and their working on it (still).  They told me it's 85% maintenance (which is crap because it started just a month after use and I've cleaned it daily).  

Yes, whatever you've done that has worked would be very much appreciated.  I hate having the external thermostat -- it's ridiculous.


----------



## WCHamilton (Jan 19, 2018)

Rt18328 said:


> Wow, well that is all very informative, thank you.  When I just spoke with them, the rep did not have ANY information for me other than it's a known issue and their working on it (still).  They told me it's 85% maintenance (which is crap because it started just a month after use and I've cleaned it daily).
> 
> Yes, whatever you've done that has worked would be very much appreciated.  I hate having the external thermostat -- it's ridiculous.



Yeah, this isn't anything to do with maintenance. I clean my ash pans and burn pot once a day, do the baffles once a week and rip it apart and do the combustion and blower fans once per month. Whenever I called their go-to questions were always "Do you have a fresh air kit installed?" and "What's your venting like?" so it seems that they can't even get their troubleshooting questions answered correctly. 

But here's the pictures... the exhaust probe is behind the left-rear panel and sits below the combustion motor. What I've read is happening is the motor is spinning and creating a draft inside the stove that is cooling the exhaust probe prematurely; it gets cooler than it should, thinks there's no flame, decides that's because there's no fuel and *POW* "Fuel Feed Error." 

The pic shows what I did... there's a small piece of fiberglass insulation under the tape that covers the probe and the tape covers the insulation. Between the insulation and the tape completely covering it, I've been able to run the stove on internal thermostat (at night and while we're home) for a week with no fuel feed errors.


----------



## Nate86 (Jan 23, 2018)

WCHamilton said:


> Yeah, this isn't anything to do with maintenance. I clean my ash pans and burn pot once a day, do the baffles once a week and rip it apart and do the combustion and blower fans once per month. Whenever I called their go-to questions were always "Do you have a fresh air kit installed?" and "What's your venting like?" so it seems that they can't even get their troubleshooting questions answered correctly.
> 
> But here's the pictures... the exhaust probe is behind the left-rear panel and sits below the combustion motor. What I've read is happening is the motor is spinning and creating a draft inside the stove that is cooling the exhaust probe prematurely; it gets cooler than it should, thinks there's no flame, decides that's because there's no fuel and *POW* "Fuel Feed Error."
> 
> ...


----------



## Nate86 (Jan 23, 2018)

I bought this stove last month, and started it up Sunday night. It's now Tuesday and this morning it had a fuel feed error. Knowing about this fix of insulating the exhaust temp probe before I bought it, I may do this this wknd. Keep in mind I am a cooking equipment engineer for a commercial manufacturing company. What was done here makes perfect sense to me. If the fan is creating turbulance around the probe then it's not reading the exhaust temp correctly,  it should throw an error. 
Personally as long as the exhaust temp has a do not exceed temp,(obviously so no one burns up the Pl vent) which by the way is made to withsatnd 570 degrees f. Then I see no problem with insulating the thermopile to get a more correct reading, as a matter of fact I think pelpro needs to read some of these forums. It may help them a little. Now if the the insulation doesn't fix this issue, than it may be getting to much fuel, and the trim isn't working correctly, that could be another issue. So far mines been running nonstop for 3 days. It gave the misfeed once. I swept it out, and refilled the hopper and now it's been running fine. I'll keep updating as well especially if I end up insulating the thermopile. 
One last thing, although I design and engineer equipment, I'm not liable for anyone modifying a listed certified stove. I'm only here to discuss, and have friendly convo. Hope we all get the fix figured out and pelpro makes the announcement to us all also. Would be nice.


----------



## jwrightnl (Jan 24, 2018)

I've still been having the errors, going to try an external thermostat and will post results


----------



## jwrightnl (Jan 30, 2018)

I installed an external thermostat and the stove works great. Make sure you put in a 24v low voltage thermostat, Pelpro told me any low voltage thermostat would work, that is not true though, I got a 750 mV one and had to return it. Their tech support is very bad.


----------



## WCHamilton (Feb 11, 2018)

jwrightnl said:


> I installed an external thermostat and the stove works great. Make sure you put in a 24v low voltage thermostat, Pelpro told me any low voltage thermostat would work, that is not true though, I got a 750 mV one and had to return it. Their tech support is very bad.



They told me back before Christmas that a warranty fix for the issue was in the works and would be available after the first of the year. 

And then when I called the Friday for help after the auger actually jammed and I couldn't get it working (it sheared the cotter pin holding the auger motor to the auger shaft) I asked the tech I spoke to if he'd heard anything about this fix and he told me now; he said they've been telling people to set the trim to +2 to fix this but even doing that I would see the error, sometimes multiple times per day. 

But with the fix I showed above the stove's been running on the internal thermostat for close to a month with no fuel feed errors (other than the one Friday when the auger jammed)... I'm still not satisfied, though; this is due to a manufacturing defect and shouldn't take this long to fix. I initially called them with this problem back in November.


----------



## Nate86 (Feb 23, 2018)

Update:
I've been running mine for 1 whole month now, a week in I got the fuel feed alarms. 
I squirted some black rtv sealant over the exhaust probe and it solved my problem. It runs great and puts out plenty of heat. I'm really happy with it. The wife loves it, she helps me clean it sometimes. 
The thermostat is a little off but I found my sweet spot. And it runs great. Kicks on and off like it's supposed to. All in all I love it.


----------



## WCHamilton (Feb 23, 2018)

Is this the kind of stuff you're talking about? 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Permatex-Clear-RTV-Silicone-Adhesive-Sealant/16879903

I'd rather do something more permanent to fix it than have a piece of insulation taped over the sensor. And did you cover the sensor and the metal bracket it's mounted in as well, or just the sensor itself?


----------



## Nate86 (Feb 23, 2018)

WCHamilton said:


> Is this the kind of stuff you're talking about?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Permatex-Clear-RTV-Silicone-Adhesive-Sealant/16879903
> 
> I'd rather do something more permanent to fix it than have a piece of insulation taped over the sensor. And did you cover the sensor and the metal bracket it's mounted in as well, or just the sensor itself?



It needs to be high temp. 
I used the hi temp ultra black pernatex rtv. 
Just around the outside of the sensor. Just enough to keep any cool air from hitting it. Innmy opinion it should read the exhaust accurately.
I also squirted a couple small dabs on the outside panels, they rattle on mine. Fixed that also. It was something I had left over from an engine I was working on. It will hold up to the heat though.


----------



## burnermike (Sep 11, 2018)

How does it run with an external thermostat?  High/low?  On/off?  Is there a 30 minute wait time before he turns off?


----------



## Nate86 (Sep 11, 2018)

I don't run an external, someone on here said they did.mine runs great with the internal. Like I said in my post, a little rtv around the sensor. In HVAC, on a txv it's important to insulate the probe or thermister, so imo, that exhaust temp probe should be insulated. When I insulated mine it solved my problem.


----------



## klincker (Sep 17, 2018)

This stove just went on sale at Tractor Supply. $1350. Might pull the trigger on this one as my second stove.


----------



## klincker (Jan 8, 2019)

So I went ahead and installed this stove this fall. Haven't gotten around to posting anything about it yet. I did a through the roof install with an OAK out the side wall. I did get a fuel feed alarm after about a month of burning, and the gasket rope has taken care of it so far. I did go ahead and call Pelpro about it as well. They told me that the new control boards didn't make it onto the production line until Oct of 2018. Mine was manufactured in June and delivered in September making mine an original board. The lady I spoke with was great and shipped a new board out that I have yet to install. Love the stove so far and the heat that it puts out.

Curios about
1. Trim settings- I've adjusted a bit, but curious to what everyone is running theirs at. Does this move a gate electronically?
2. External thermostat- I'd like to install a Nest E thermostat in another room. (Stove is 24v and Nest is 24v) don't see why this wouldn't work.

Still need to trim out the shiplap but here it is












Pelpro tsc90



__ klincker
__ Jan 8, 2019



						Pelpro 90


----------

